# Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Hallo Liebe Community, ich habe eine (verrückte) Idee, ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Wakü kaufen und jetzt hab ich einige Bilder angeschaut und gesehen die gehen auch aus den Gehäusen raus, jetzt habe ich einen kleinen Kühlschrank in meinem Zimmer den ich von +5° - -5° einstellen kann, jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich theoretisch den Schlauch der Wakü durch den Kühlschrank ziehen könnte damit das Wasser immer kühl bleibt und ich zur Kühlung des Wassers keine Lüfter brauche. Wenn das genug abgedichtet ist sollte das gehen oder?
Wenn ich den Kühlschrank jetzt auf ca. 3° einstelle sollte dies möglich sein das das Wasser auch nicht gefriert wenn ich den PC ausgeschalten haben oder nicht?

Oder ist das ein totales Hirngespinst von mir?


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Januar 2014)

Das sollte möglich sein.

Würde aber im kühlschrank mehrere schlaufen vom kühlschlauch machen ist effizienter.

Die löcher für den schlauch später mit silikon abdichten.

Dann testen wieviel grad unterschied es zur normalen wasserkühlung bringt.

Wäre interessant zu wissen.

Mfg


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Würde aber im kühlschrank mehrere schlaufen vom kühlschlauch machen ist effizienter.



Geht nicht der Kühlschrank ist sehr klein und man sollte die Schläuche eig. nicht zu sehr knicken oder?



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die löcher für den schlauch später mit silikon abdichten.



Jop hätte ich vorgehabt so in der Art.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann testen wieviel grad unterschied es zur normalen wasserkühlung bringt.Mfg



Theoretisch wäre das Wasser dann ca. auf 5°-6° wenn ich 3° grad eingestellt hätte wenn es lange genug stillgelegen ist um etwas abzukühlen, somit sollte es auch besser kühlen als wenn es 20° warmes Wasser ist.

Die Frage ist eben auch ob es dann mein Zimmer zu sehr abkühlt 

Edit: Der Kühlschrank steht am Boden der PC jedoch auf einem Bürotisch, kann eine Pumpe das Wasser Überhaupt hochbefördern?
Oder ist es so das der Wasser Quasi keinen wiederstand hat da es hinten wieder nachschiebt.


----------



## heldarious (17. Januar 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eben auch ob es dann mein Zimmer zu sehr abkühlt



Nö. Dein zimmer wird sich durch den Kühlschrank eher aufheizen, da die wärme aus dem Kühlschrank heraus in dein zimmer transportiert wird


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



heldarious  schrieb:


> Nö. Dein zimmer wird sich durch den Kühlschrank eher aufheizen, da die wärme aus dem Kühlschrank heraus in dein zimmer transportiert wird


 
Meinte das ernst, habe es sehr kühl in meinem Zimmer (19° im Hochsommer 15° im Winter trotz Heizung) und ich weiss ja nicht wie sehr die Schläuche die Luft dann abkühlen.


----------



## Br3vstar (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Der Kompressor vom Kühlschrank mach das nicht lange mit! 
Er wird versuchen die Temperatur zu halten die du einstellst, und der Schlauch heizt ihn ein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Januar 2014)

Stimmt das zimmer wird etwas aufgeheizt aber er kann die heizung aus lassen dann relativiert sich das ganze.

Und soviel abwärme erzeugt der kühlschrank eigentlich nicht.

Kommt halt darauf an wie stark der kühlen muss.


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Ich behaupte das bringt nix.

Der Schlauch ist aus Gummie also deutlich schlechter wärmeleitend als die Kupferleitungen im Radi. Im Radi muss das Wasser auch eine sehr lange Strecke durchlaufen. Du willst ein paar cm Schlauch in den Schrank legen. 

Lass es lieber. Habe mal gegooglt bezüglich d Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Ergebnis PVC = *0,17W* Kupfer = *400W*




Falls das blödsinn ist was ich schreibe bitte ich um Korrektur von jemanden der sich da auskennt.


----------



## heldarious (17. Januar 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Meinte das ernst, habe es sehr kühl in meinem Zimmer (19° im Hochsommer 15° im Winter trotz Heizung) und ich weiss ja nicht wie sehr die Schläuche die Luft dann abkühlen.



Die schläuche werden dein Zimmer zwar ein bischen abkühlen, aber im Ganzen mit dem Kühlschrank wird sich dein Zimmer eher aufheizen. 
Dein Kühlschrank wird aber auch ziemlich strom verbrauchen, da es ziemlich viel Energie benötigt die Wärme aus dem Kühlschrank rauszubringen die im Kühlschrank abgekühlt werden


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das bringt nix.
> 
> Der Schlauch ist aus Gummie also deutlich schlechter wärmeleitend als die Kupferleitungen im Radi. Im Radi muss das Wasser auch eine sehr lange Strecke durchlaufen. Du willst ein paar cm Schlauch in den Schrank legen.
> 
> ...



Das könnte stimmen dann musst du nen radi in den kühlschrank packen.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Mach lieber den Radiator in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das bringt nix.
> 
> Der Schlauch ist aus Gummie also deutlich schlechter wärmeleitend als die Kupferleitungen im Radi. Im Radi muss das Wasser auch eine sehr lange Strecke durchlaufen. Du willst ein paar cm Schlauch in den Schrank legen.
> 
> ...



Naja aber alles in allem würde es ja wenn der Schlauch die ganze Nacht schon im Kühlschrank war theoretisch das Wasser dann bis am Nachmittag wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zuhause bin auf 3°-5° gekühlt haben da zwar das Gummi schlecht leitet aber das Wasser gut.



Br3vstar schrieb:


> Der Kompressor vom Kühlschrank mach das nicht lange mit!
> Er wird versuchen die Temperatur zu halten die du einstellst, und der Schlauch heizt ihn ein.


 
Das ist auch der Plan, er soll die Temperatur halten 



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Stimmt das zimmer wird etwas aufgeheizt aber er kann die heizung aus lassen dann relativiert sich das ganze.
> 
> Und soviel abwärme erzeugt der kühlschrank eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Kommt halt darauf an wie stark der kühlen muss.


 
Der Kühlschrank steht schon im Zimmer und läuft (Wegen Bier) jetzt würde aber seine Kälte durch die Schläuche doch ins Zimmer transportiert ergo wird es Kälter.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Ist das dein Ernst?
Du musst natürlich wenn dann den Radiator in kühlschrank packen!


Außerdem gibt es dafür sowas: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ativeASIN=B00414TQ42&linkCode=as2&tag=whoo-21


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Mach lieber den Radiator in den Kühlschrank.


 
Tut mir leid das ich jetzt so blöd nachfrage (Blitz triff mich nicht ) aber was ist der Radi bei einer Wakü?
Ich hatte noch nie eine und das Bild welches ich auf Google gefunden habe hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?
> Du musst natürlich wenn dann den Radiator in kühlschrank packen!
> 
> 
> Außerdem gibt es dafür sowas: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 200: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Ja aber den Kühlschrank hab ich schon im Zimmer und ich kauf mir bestimmt nicht ein 300 Euro teil (was in der Schweiz bestimmt nochmal 20% teurer ist) wenn ich das mit dem Kühlschrank machen könnte.


----------



## Pixekgod (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

wen schon ein Radiator in den Kühlschrank nur den Gummischlauch ist sinnlos ob wohl die ganze Aktinon sinnlos ist.
hol die besser ein Gefriertruhe pack da ein Radiator rein oder häng den Radiator vor dein Fenster


----------



## Chemenu (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal die Temperaturen würden sich überhaupt nicht nennenswert verändern wenn du nur einen Schlauch durch den Kühlschrank ziehst.
Überleg mal wie lange das Wasser dann im Endeffekt durch den Kühlschrank fließt, je nach Flussgeschwindigkeit und Größe des Kühlschranks viel 2 Sek? 
Einen Radiator in den Kühlschrank zu verlegen dürfte schon eher Auswirkungen haben, weil dann auch die gesamte Radiatorfläche dauerhaft gekühlt wird und das Wasser dann durch den gekühlten Radiator fließt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Januar 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Naja aber alles in allem würde es ja wenn der Schlauch die ganze Nacht schon im Kühlschrank war theoretisch das Wasser dann bis am Nachmittag wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zuhause bin auf 3°-5° gekühlt haben da zwar das Gummi gut leitet aber das Wasser schon.
> 
> Das ist auch der Plan, er soll die Temperatur halten
> 
> Der Kühlschrank steht schon im Zimmer und läuft (Wegen Bier) jetzt würde aber seine Kälte durch die Schläuche doch ins Zimmer transportiert ergo wird es Kälter.



So viel kälter wird es nicht denke ich.
Wenn du den kühlschrank dafür opfern willst kannst du das gerne machen. Würde aber ein wattmessgerät nenutzen einmal vor dem umbau und dann danach im betrieb sowie ein thermometer einmal davor und dann danach wenn du das ganze betreibst.

Bin schon gespannt auf das ergebnis!!!

Mfg


----------



## the.hai (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Das wird schlicht und einfach nicht funktionieren.........die idee wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut ein kühlschrank ist nur sehr gering/NICHT für "aktive" kühlung ausgelegt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...8-mini-kuehlschrank-zur-kuehlung-fuer-pc.html

und deine denkweise, dass das zimmer kälter wird ist ja mal sowas von quatsch. ein kühlschrank zieht die wärme aus dem innenraum und schickt sie nach außen + nochmehr wärme durch die elektrische energie. laut deiner theorie könntest du also mit nem offenen kühlschrank ein zimmer kühlen? pustekuchen. die sache ists nicht halbwegs wert, alleine der stromverbrauch und ob dein kühlschrank es überhaupt schafft die 300w wärmeleistung runterzukühlen, waage ich auch zu bezweifeln.


schaff dir nen großen radiator an, dazu 200er lüfter die mit 300rpm drehen und du hast einfach mehr von.


die idee ist einfach ausgedacht ohne jeglisches technisches know how.


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

edit: habs kapiert


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich jetzt so blöd nachfrage (Blitz triff mich nicht ) aber was ist der Radi bei einer Wakü?
> Ich hatte noch nie eine und das Bild welches ich auf Google gefunden habe hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: einer der nicht weiß was ein Radi ist und sowas vor hat, der lebt warscheinlich auch gerade nur Fantasien in diesem Thread aus!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Auf der einen Seite wäre der Durchfluss zu hoch und auf der anderen Seite müsste der Kühlschrank mehr ackern um den eingestellten Wert zu halten. Ist jetzt mal graue Theorie, aber die Kosten- / Nutzenrechnung geht nicht auf. Ich würde da doch lieber auf klassische Lüfter setzen


----------



## Pixekgod (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Gefriertruhe friert das Wasser ja dann?!? Ausserdem kann der Kühlschrank bis -5°


 
nicht mir Forstschutz


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> schaff dir nen großen radiator an, dazu 200er lüfter die mit 300rpm drehen und du hast einfach mehr von.



Das wollte ich eben verhindern.



the.hai schrieb:


> die idee ist einfach ausgedacht ohne jeglisches technisches know how.


 
Und ja das ist der Grund warum ich hier auch nachfrage, theoretisch macht man das ja so das man in einem Forum etwas fragt das man nicht weis, wusste nicht das es hier anders ist tut mir leid.



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: einer der nicht weiß was ein Radi ist und sowas vor hat, der lebt warscheinlich auch gerade nur Fantasien in diesem Thread aus!


 
Nene ich Kann dir nen kompletten PC zusammenschrauben kein Ding aber bisher habe ich mich nicht mit Wakü's auseinander gesetzt


----------



## Chemenu (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Sry aber weiss immernoch net was der Radi ist


 PC-Wasserkühlung - Radiator


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich jetzt so blöd nachfrage (Blitz triff mich nicht ) aber was ist der Radi bei einer Wakü?
> Ich hatte noch nie eine und das Bild welches ich auf Google gefunden habe hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


 
Win radiator ist ein großflächiges stück Metall, das im kühlkreislauf eingebunden ist und wo normalerweise die lüfter drauf sind. Der Radiator gibt die meißte wärme ab.


----------



## Pixekgod (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Radiator kennt man aus dem Auto / Motorrad da wo man Kühlwasser einfühlt. 
sollte eigentlich jeder schon mal gehört haben


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> Radiator kennt man aus dem Auto / Motorrad da wo man Kühlwasser einfühlt


 
17 Jahre alt


----------



## DerVollo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Let me google that for you


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: einer der nicht weiß was ein Radi ist und sowas vor hat, der lebt warscheinlich auch gerade nur Fantasien in diesem Thread aus!



 Radi, ist ein Gemüse was gerne zur Brotzeit besonders in Bayern eingenommen wird


----------



## the.hai (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Nene ich Kann dir nen kompletten PC zusammenschrauben kein Ding aber bisher habe ich mich nicht mit Wakü's auseinander gesetzt


 
das wäre eine nicht allzu unwichtige vorraussetzung

RADI=RADIATOR--->  Radiator

beerdige die IDee, die ist sinnlos!

ein großer kühlschrank könnte es schaffen, aber ökologisch ist das ne schandtat. 

nimm sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 4x200mm mit 4x langsamen 200er lüftern ist es locker leiser als ein sctändig pumpender und abfackelnder kühlschrank.


P.S. ich hab nicht gegen "unwissenheit", aber man kann sich locker mehr informieren im vornherein.


----------



## saphira33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



> den Radiator in den Kühlschrank/das Gefrierfach legen. natürlich mit Lüftern, den Strom kann man ja voim Netzteil abzapfen. Dann haste auch kein Problem mit dem Kondenswasser.
> 
> Aber ich glaube günstiger und mindestenz genauso gut ist ein PC im Ölbad, wenns schon sowas ausgefallenes sein soll.



Bin ja nicht der einzige mit der Idee und einige scheinen das sogar gemacht zu haben 

Aber egal dann halt -closed-


----------



## Brehministrator (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Ich geb trotzdem nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Das meiste wurde oben schon von diversen Leuten erwähnt:

Höchstwahrscheinlich reicht die Kühlleistung des Kühlschrankes nicht aus. Ein normaler großer Kühlschrank hat so 100-200 Watt Kühlleistung, das würde gerade so reichen. Ein Mini-Kühlschrank hat meist deutlich unter 100 Watt. Die sind ja meistens nicht mal mit Kompressor, sondern mit Peltier-Element. Das würde gar nicht reichen, um die im PC entstehende Wärme "wegzukühlen". Wichtig: Ich spreche nicht von der elektrischen Anschlussleistung des Gerätes, sondern von der Kühlleistung. Das ist nur ein Bruchteil der elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme, wegen Wirkungsgrad.

Ich würde das also nicht machen, es wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen.

Und noch die andere Sache:

Wenn man einen Kühlschrank mit geöffneter Tür in einem Raum laufen lässt, wird es in diesem Raum wärmer. Egal, nach welchem Prinzip der Kühlschrank funktioniert. Klingt zwar paradox, ist aber eine physikalische Notwendigkeit (siehe "Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik"). Der Kühlschrank transportiert die Wärme nur aus dem Innenraum nach außen. Bei offener Tür wird die Wärme quasi immer im Kreis getragen, und da der Wirkungsgrad höchstens so 50% ist, wird dabei noch ne ganze Menge zusätzlicher Wärme frei.


----------



## MayhemAUT (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*

Hallo. Pass lieber auf. Selbst bei wenigen Grad Temperaturunterschied (Umgebungsluft im Gehäuse und Wasser in den Schläuchen) bekommst du bereits Kondenswasser!


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Informier dich erstmal, Wie eine Wasserkühlung funktioniert...


----------



## the.hai (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Bin ja nicht der einzige mit der Idee und einige scheinen das sogar gemacht zu haben
> 
> Aber egal dann halt -closed-


 
Naja, da du nicht der einzige bist, haben wir das thema schon mehrmals deutlich erklärt. dafür gibt es sogar ne suchfunktion ,)

und immer ist die sache beerdigt worden, weil ein kühlschrank dafür nicht geeignet ist. lasst euch nicht von dem temperaturen blenden! 


Ein Teelicht hat ca. 30-40W Heizleistung, also stell mal 8 kerzen in deinen kühlschrank(240w-320w heizleistung), der wird sich bedanken!


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsschlauch durch Kühlschrank durchziehen. Möglich?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Aber egal dann halt -closed-


 
Da das Thema schon desöfteren durchgekaut wurde und es auch hier keine weiteren Erkenntnisse mehr geben wird will ich dir deinen Wunsch mal erfüllen.


----------

